# Siegfried & Roy: Tiger By The Tale



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thursday, April 3rd 2008, 4:00 AM

Truscello/WireImage







Siegfried (left) and Roy

"No vun realizes vot the tigers are capable of," is possibly the best line in "The Secret Life of Siegfried and Roy," a meanspirited tell-all penned by the Las Vegas duo's security chief of 20 years.

Jim Mydlach, who co-wrote the book with his son Louis and Jimmy Lavery, imagines Siegfried Fischbacher's thoughts (complete with German accent) as he witnesses Montecore the tiger attack his life partner, Roy Horn.

Several stories promised in advance press for the book, including an elephant surreptitiously buried under a future housing development and accounts of "alcohol and drug abuse," seem to have been removed.

But we do learn that the couple's estate boasts the world's most interesting pet cemetery, featuring that elephant (probably) and "Favorito, the duo's fave stallion."

The authors write: "Roy eventually became committed to cremation and had shelves of urns lined up in his bedroom, dogs, big cats and his own mother!"

Vonder vat she'd think of zat?

Source


----------

